# Stock for open Day



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi guys.. making a shopping list for the open day.. I've noticed you haven't got any Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towels in stock.. 

Do you think your stocks will be replenished bt the 23rd ?

Would it be a good idea to e mail my list in advance to avoid disappointment

Cheers.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

On there way as I type


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Exellent! I trust you will be stoked up to the brim..:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

You got a big wallet then :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Hope you've stocked up on the big bottles of HD cleanse?:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Does cara know ur spending loads on zymol alex :lol:


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> You got a big wallet then :thumb:


 The list is getting bigger by the day..:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Does cara know ur spending loads on zymol alex :lol:


Who said anything about spending loads


----------

